# New shelf for collection



## mcbrat (Dec 30, 2016)

And reorganized my boxes...


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 30, 2016)

Dang, that is too organized for me! lol Looks colorful too. I like the Stars & Stripes shelf background. Whats in all those boxes?


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 30, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> Dang, that is too organized for me! lol Looks colorful too. I like the Stars & Stripes shelf background. Whats in all those boxes?



LEDs, flashlight parts, batteries, EDC items, key chains, beads, o-rings, GITD items, leather working stuff, guitar parts, schaper stomper parts, etc...


----------



## ven (Dec 30, 2016)

I thank you for making my OCD seem not too bad

Real cool set up, very organised ............other than labels, i bet you still have to go to a few boxes to get to the one you want

I am fairly organised , like cells in cases in a draw and lights in draws that are not in use/rotation for that day/week.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Dec 30, 2016)

That stars and stripes shelf is nice. Is it repurposed from something else?


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 30, 2016)

eraursls1984 said:


> That stars and stripes shelf is nice. Is it repurposed from something else?


No, I actually found it at hobby lobby last year... Pricey for what it was, but I really liked it.


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 30, 2016)

ven said:


> I thank you for making my OCD seem not too bad
> 
> Real cool set up, very organised ............other than labels, i bet you still have to go to a few boxes to get to the one you want
> 
> I am fairly organised , like cells in cases in a draw and lights in draws that are not in use/rotation for that day/week.


Here to help


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Dec 30, 2016)

There's my Boss 70! I still miss that light. At least I have a Boss 35 now!


----------



## aginthelaw (Dec 30, 2016)

I see you took the Picasso of the wall


----------



## blah9 (Dec 30, 2016)

Looks good! I don't have any space for a workshop yet but this is inspiring for later on when I hopefully will!


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 31, 2016)

aginthelaw said:


> I see you took the Picasso of the wall


? That's pretty much what's left of my collection, plus a Peak 17500 in my bag...


----------



## Bdm82 (Dec 31, 2016)

Where's the poster board for keeping track of what lights have batteries and the states of charge on all of the batteries?


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 31, 2016)

all the the lights have batteries. When one gets to the point of needing charged, I throw another battery in and charge the other. I do have spreadsheets for my stuff, so I can tell you how many charge cycles are on each one.


----------



## Bdm82 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ha, very nice. 
I spreadsheet all my lights and batteries, but I don't track charge cycles. Too difficult with top offs and various levels of charges.


----------



## watchmania (Dec 31, 2016)

Very nice shelf indeed!



Bdm82 said:


> Where's the poster board for keeping track of what lights have batteries and the states of charge on all of the batteries?



State of charge is easy -- just put half charged or storage voltage batteries in a different direction with the fully charged ones :laughing:


----------



## seery (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow 97 boxes!!!

Very nice setup.


----------



## mcbrat (Jan 1, 2017)

seery said:


> Wow 97 boxes!!!
> 
> Very nice setup.


 that's just the ones you can see in the pic


----------



## Mercyfulfate1777 (Jan 2, 2017)

Very cool! Being a 30 year Guitar Tech you for sure gather up many many parts! I keep all my Guitar parts in file cabinets and flashlight stuff in plastic drawers.


----------



## magellan (Jan 4, 2017)

Very cool storage setup.


----------

